# May 2010 Photo Contest - Comments Thread



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Great theme this month. Remember to read the rules, enter and enjoy!


----------



## Bama4us (Oct 24, 2009)

Congrats JakeR! A very creative theme choice!


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Wow, not one single entry in this months contest and it's time to close???? Guess we'll give it a few more days......


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

I don't know what would constitut patriotic


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

In the support of the German Ice Hockey Team that lost against Russia (nothing new here... we are used to it LOL  ). HOWEVER we play Sweden for the third rank today and no one ever thought we'd get that far anyway. So Yukon and Indra got the flag out and support their Team like patriotic Shepherds are supposed to!

GO GERMANY!!!


----------



## hmeiss (Jun 13, 2009)

The first pic I posted came out as a link to photobucket. Then I figured out what I was doing wrong. Would a moderator please delete the first post? Thanks much.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I don't have any patriotic pictures with Molly or Tanner....:/ lol. Can this contest go until Memorial Day Weeked is over? Like that Tuesday?

If not, thats fine.

Otherwise I can't wait to see al the pictures!


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

:congratulations: to hmeiss, winner of our May 2010 photo contest! Great job!


----------



## ABC'sMom (Sep 16, 2007)

WOW Kinda bummed there wasn't more! I would have dress my dog in full ACU's or something!


----------

